# New Korg Wavestate hardware synth



## vitocorleone123 (Jan 6, 2020)

As per the GS thread, it’s a new Wavestation under $1k (actual price unknown).









New korg wavestate.. - Page 3 - Gearslutz


So korg are leaving the analog playground to behringer for the time beeing... Very smart move. To bad i bought the wavestation vst two months ago, 15 years after selling the hardware ...



www.gearslutz.com


----------



## Fleer (Jan 6, 2020)

Review: https://www.musicradar.com/reviews/korg-wavestate


----------



## HeliaVox (Jan 7, 2020)

799.00 USD. My biggest regret was selling my original Wavestation. It was/is such an integral part of my sound. I’m beyond excited. The only thing I don’t like is that there’s no aftertouch.


----------



## EvilDragon (Jan 7, 2020)

It's a new Wavestation *and then some*.


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 17, 2020)

Love the sound, it will be even better when I disable the FX and use mine.
Pre Ordered From Sweetwater.

They’ll release a desktop version probably in a year but I’m not waiting.
I’ll chop mine and automate it from the Physis K4.

The samples sound good but I’ll likely use my arsenal of instruments and keep the 4 Layers for Wavetable.

Korg has an impressive list of instruments this year.
The ARP 2600 is the best sounding clone to date to my ears.
It really has the beef and the presence.

CES and NAMM both had great shows this year.


----------



## dpasdernick (Jan 18, 2020)

The wavestation is probably my favourite synth of all time. I got to play the Wavestate at NAMM on Thursday. Definitely a must have for me although I may wait to see if they release a desktop model.


----------



## lpuser (Jan 18, 2020)

EvilDragon said:


> It's a new Wavestation *and then some*.



It is weird, like most of the time these days: They create a keyboard which is supposed to be PLAYED and then reduce the keyboard to the smallest size imaginable. I just don´t get this. Why not release a proper keyboard alongside a desktop version, just like they did with Wavestation, Wavestation AD and SR?


----------



## Wes Antczak (Jan 19, 2020)

I still have my original Wavestation in the studio, even though I've been mainly using the plugin version these days. I always wished that I had upgraded to the EX option when that became available (I think the part itself was only about $60). 

It also needs to have a new backlight put in.

The Wavestate seems great! I'm sure there will be a desktop version at some point, though I would (will?) probably just go with the keyboard version. It does seem a shame that there is no aftertouch. Well, I guess at least the keys are FS.


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 19, 2020)

But it receives AFT.
I’m hacking off the underneath tray and disconnecting the cheeseboard.
They’re going to release a DTop version but why wait?

Kronos users are already asking.
Most KRONOS guys are pretty MIDI Savvy and already use external kit to add what KRONOS might lack, if any.

Im really looking forward to this.
Im cloned out, even though that new 2600 Korg has is impressive.


----------



## José Herring (Feb 10, 2020)

Curious if you guys would prefer a rackmount version over a desktop? Seems like the desktop is supplanting the rackmount versions of yesteryear. I might like a nice rackable unit. Unless the desktop can be turned into a 4 unit rackmount. Maybe I've been too many years out of hardware game.


----------



## chimuelo (Feb 11, 2020)

I like racks, but these days they’re so small I just find space and use it more efficiently.

Hammond B3 Module, SE-02, and QWERTY all fit nicely with the other rack gear.


----------



## chimuelo (Feb 11, 2020)

After I hack it there‘s the Soft bag for the German made MP5 automatic used by SWAT guys that’s a perfect fit.
Load into gigs with my Keyboard stand (looks like a 50 cal. Rifle) and this. Most cats are thinking he must carry a couple pistols too, leave his car alone.


----------



## chimuelo (Apr 14, 2020)

Here’s my Desktop.
Easy to chop off the keys.
Use Plexiglass JigSaw blades, disconnect the Keybed Ribbon Cables, no termination connector needed, just tape them to the chassis, plenty of room.


----------



## chimuelo (Apr 14, 2020)

Ankyu....


----------



## José Herring (Apr 14, 2020)

Fantastic Chim! Here, I've been worried about making my first DIY Eurorack case.


----------



## rgames (Apr 14, 2020)

Nothing says "precision" like a jigsaw.


----------



## chimuelo (Apr 14, 2020)

josejherring said:


> Fantastic Chim! Here, I've been worried about making my first DIY Eurorack case.



DIY is always fun. I still used FlexSeal Tape and Gorilla Tape but cosmetics won’t be noticed because of the DJ Tech Chroma Caps I’m putting on.
Needs to match the Physis K4.

Just using down time as best I can.
Definately a learning curve on the WaveState.

Best 2 U & your loved ones Jose.


----------



## chimuelo (Apr 14, 2020)

rgames said:


> Nothing says "precision" like a jigsaw.


Unfortunately my guide line had to catch some long 1/4” depressions so it was jagged here and there. 
Fortunately the cuts are all on the bottom...

Cheerz


----------



## José Herring (Apr 15, 2020)

chimuelo said:


> DIY is always fun. I still used FlexSeal Tape and Gorilla Tape but cosmetics won’t be noticed because of the DJ Tech Chroma Caps I’m putting on.
> Needs to match the Physis K4.
> 
> Just using down time as best I can.
> ...


Best to you and yours as well! Stay healthy!


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Apr 15, 2020)

chimuelo said:


> Unfortunately my guide line had to catch some long 1/4” depressions so it was jagged here and there.
> Fortunately the cuts are all on the bottom...
> 
> Cheerz



You have the blade mounted backward! It's supposed to point forward.


----------



## chimuelo (Apr 15, 2020)

Damn.
Im so used to SawzAlls and cutting Aluminum Concrete forms I assumed it was another pull motion.
Too late now, but it’s so nice and small now.

Best way to use WaveState is remove the samples, and layer it with Keyscape, PianoTeq or both.
Result is higher polyphony and better sound.

This has a powerful Lead synth capability with good portamento/legato quality, and old OBX / Prophet V stabs and pads re pretty good.

If you’re burnt out on Subtractive Analog, Additive, FM and Digital hardware programming this little bugger piques your interest.

Good eye Nick.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Apr 15, 2020)

chimuelo said:


> Im so used to SawzAlls and cutting Aluminum Concrete forms I assumed it was another pull motion.
> Too late now, but it’s so nice and small now.



Yeah, much easier to see and follow the cut line when it's pointing forward!

Same reciprocating action as a Sawzall, but those aren't really designed for precision cutting - although they can be in the right hands.


----------



## chimuelo (Apr 19, 2020)

Once I got through the Performances which are many, I only found about 15 that were useful for me without editing.

They’re drenched in FX which are pretty good, but I still prefer using my DSP Rack and External Strymons. Using Strymon and Meris External FX on VSTi and Hardware Synths just adds much more presence.

I noticed Eric P. is also using these external FX on Keyscape/Omnisphere.

Speaking of Omnisphere, WaveState is a hardware Omnisphere + Wavestation on Steroids.
This synth is meant for signature sound sculpting.
Starting from scratch I found at least 70 sounds that are only a single part out of the 4 available parts that are great as standalone sounds.

Wavetables, Bells, Strings, Synth Waves are really big sounding.
Im using 2 synth waves, one with MultiFilters, the other HPF to make a basic synth sound, then adding WaveSeq’s or sampled pad type sounds.
No effects as I prefer all CPU power be devoted to modulation routings and polyphony.

Brilliant design and great sound.
Don’t’ judge this on the Stored Performances, they’re acceptable but way too much chick a boom stuff, and FX are overdone.

No biggie but I’ll be gigging with this in an 80’s Tribute Show this summer.
Lots of cool 80’s tunes where synths were prevalent.

Can’t think of a better synth for this type of Duran Duran, NiN, Level 42, Pet Shop Boys stuff.


----------



## chimuelo (Apr 26, 2020)

Programmed all 64 Set Lists on WaveState.
Waiting for 2 gigs to start back up. 
WaveState sounds amazing, it’s really convinced me to take the Solo Piano gig with Vocalist using my automated TC VoiceRack.

Full groups will be subject to restrictions, where as the Duo/Solo gig is netter pay, choice of gigs, etc.

As Corny as this sounds I’m doing some Carpenters with this girl who looks great and sings all styles well. We even can do Cardi B. 
No fake drums, or tracks, just well placed Arps I write for triggering melodic riffs from specific notes. The Strings on WaveState sound awesome as I can automate the EGs and Filter so they don’t require excessive key switches just for attack transients.

WaveState is really pretty now too.
here’s the TC Helicon VoiceRack with Microphone that has automation switching, and the finished WaveState.


----------



## RAdkins (Sep 2, 2021)

Just purchased this with the new 2.0 update that was announced today. This will be my first poly hardware synth. I was looking for a synth that couldn’t be replicated by software and had an editor like my Moog Sirin.


----------



## zimm83 (Sep 2, 2021)

V2.0 with editor and 4go user samples... Fantastic !!!


----------



## Alchemedia (Sep 3, 2021)




----------



## RAdkins (Sep 3, 2021)

@charlieclouser What are your thoughts on the wavestate?


----------



## Bereckis (Sep 3, 2021)

I used to have the Wavestation AD and actually managed to program my own sounds directly on the hardware.

I liked them a lot and used them live.

In 2020 I bought the Wavestate and memories come back.

In the meantime, I usually no longer play keyboards live and in the studio I only use virtual synths and libraries from the computer.

The Wavestate is easy to transport and I'm working on a live setup with a didgeridoo player. In addition to Wavestate and Looper, I will play the saxophone. As of today I also have the new editor and will now program my own sounds for it again.

I've always liked these sounds and their complexity.


----------



## charlieclouser (Sep 3, 2021)

RAdkins said:


> @charlieclouser What are your thoughts on the wavestate?


I have only had about ten minutes on it when making the rounds at Perfect Circuit. Sounded pretty good, seemed very fiddly to operate beyond the most basic tweaks. Perhaps the editor will improve this, but once I'm using an editor to get under the hood of a hardware instrument I start wanting it to just be a software plugin, unless it does things that are impossible or unlikely in software. I have not-fond memories of programming the original Wavestation and A/D which did a lot of heavy lifting on tv scores for us back when they were brand new. Although great for evolving pads, they had that eighties / nineties sound that seems corny now. I have the plugin but it has not been used on a track. And of course there were those "wave sequence" sounds like Ski Jam that make my blood run cold with the sheer dated and cheesy sound.

Although I know Wavestate goes far beyond this, I only had a few minutes in passing with it. I did not add to cart.


----------



## charlieclouser (Sep 3, 2021)

I should say that I do approve of a modern, $700, small hardware synth that takes the concept of a beloved original and thoroughly updates it for the current environment. If I actually did like the original Wavestation and I saw the Wavestate, I'd probably launch the Wavestation from a trebuchet (which everyone knows is the superior siege weapon). 

I do like the OB-6 and if I actually needed an analog poly I'd be all over it. But Sequential may have an OB-Xa coming so I will wait and see.

The only reason I keep the Prophet VS and Xpander are because there really isn't a modern equivalent (and for sentimental reasons as they were a big part of the NIN synth sound). The Arturia plugins recreate the workflow, spirit, and UI - but not the sound in most cases. Although, with Eurorack modules like the e352, Piston Honda, and the excellent Doepfer Xpander filters a good bit of that magic is there (and more!), but in monophonic mode only. Still, considering I only ever used the VS and Xpander in mono-unison mode this is not a huge drawback.

It used to be a big struggle to get the big painful sounds, but now it's so easy it oughta be illegal.


----------



## Bereckis (Sep 3, 2021)

As a young person (born 1960) I could only afford the monophonic Moog Prodigy at the time. Mini Moog was my dream instrument.

The Wavestation came later, where I mainly played the saxophone.

My actual synth phase was much later and it was then the current synths like Clavia Nord Wave, Nord Lead, Roland V-Synth GT, Korg Radias ...

I never felt the need for the old analog synths.

That’s why I’m not interested in cheap Behringer copies, for example.

If you grew up with analog synths for work, then they probably have a different meaning.

From my point of view, the Wavestate is actually a further development of the Wavestation and at a price that is unbelievable.

From the point of view of a film composer, this is probably uninteresting today because the virtual synths can be used more efficiently.


----------



## charlieclouser (Sep 3, 2021)

Bereckis said:


> From the point of view of a film composer, this is probably uninteresting today because the virtual synths can be used more efficiently.


I agree. In the context of a film score, the difference between what can be done with a Wavestate versus, say, Omnisphere or Pigments or Alchemy is probably not worth the added workflow complexity for me - there's a fairly narrow range of things that I can't easily get from software without mind-bending on-screen complexity. For those things I use the Eurorack setup or a couple specialized hardware synths. I'm kind of attracted to the Hydrasynth because for a minute in the store I had it doing a very specific kind of crispy-but-not-blown-out overdrive sound, and of course for the poly-AT keyboard. So it seems the hardware is filling very narrow niches for me lately.


----------



## RAdkins (Sep 3, 2021)

@charlieclouser Thank you for your feedback on the synth. I figured you would kinda of dig it since it was developed by some of the same people (Korg R&D in California, old Sequential people) as the Prophet VS back in the day. But I totally understand that workflow is huge when working on high output projects. I was looking at the hydrasynth based on your recommendation but I don’t have a lot of room and wanted something that couldn’t be done with software. I am just a hobbyist and the Arturia synths and other VSTs sound good enough for me and how I use them. Someday I would like to get a few more analogy synths but money and space is a consideration.

I just found a piece of software that can do similar wave sequencing as the wave state that you might dig. Pluginguru Unify, it can combine multiple vst synths and effects into a singular patch.


----------



## soundmachinery (Sep 4, 2021)

It's an amazing sampler... If I had any of this with an S1100 or 3000..!!


----------



## scentline (Sep 23, 2021)

HeliaVox said:


> 799.00 USD. My biggest regret was selling my original Wavestation. It was/is such an integral part of my sound. I’m beyond excited. The only thing I don’t like is that there’s no aftertouch.


I am surprised at seeing no one mentioned that Korg announced the new Wavestate SE with 61 keys and the aftertouch feature last January. The COVID-19 effect is holding the production line, but I guess it will be released soon, probably late this year or early next year.


----------



## thesteelydane (Sep 23, 2021)

scentline said:


> I am surprised at seeing no one mentioned that Korg announced the new Wavestate SE with 61 keys and the aftertouch feature last January. The COVID-19 effect is holding the production line, but I guess it will be released soon, probably late this year or early next year.



I wouldn’t hold my breath, most of the Korg synths are made in Vietnam, my adopted home country, and things are pretty bad with Covid here. That said The Korg factory is in Hai Phong which has almost completely escaped the current outbreak - but I would suspect massive delays in their supply chain nonetheless. 

I didn’t learn this until recently. A few months ago I bought a Minilogue XD and it was just impossible to get here. only one shop in Saigon selling Korg synths and they kept saying for 5 months it would be in stock “soon”. I ended up having to order it from the states and pay a lot to get it through customs without trouble. After 8 weeks it finally got here, so imagine my surprise when I checked the label and found it it’s made just 80km from my house.


----------



## zimm83 (Sep 23, 2021)

I think....October.....? will zillions of new performances !
Or maybe next year.....


----------



## scentline (Sep 28, 2021)

thesteelydane said:


> I wouldn’t hold my breath, most of the Korg synths are made in Vietnam, my adopted home country, and things are pretty bad with Covid here. That said The Korg factory is in Hai Phong which has almost completely escaped the current outbreak - but I would suspect massive delays in their supply chain nonetheless.
> 
> I didn’t learn this until recently. A few months ago I bought a Minilogue XD and it was just impossible to get here. only one shop in Saigon selling Korg synths and they kept saying for 5 months it would be in stock “soon”. I ended up having to order it from the states and pay a lot to get it through customs without trouble. After 8 weeks it finally got here, so imagine my surprise when I checked the label and found it it’s made just 80km from my house.


Thanks for the detailed comment, thesteelydane! Wow, that’s a pretty crazy situation going on there! I hope you stay safe and healthy!


----------

